# Ya bunch of



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

Wonky fucks!


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Always the perfect gentleman :roll:

Welcome back from your hiding place


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

Why thank you!
Have I missed much?


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Absolutely nothing. It's still the same old same old :roll:


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

Was hoping for another "gaz & jan" thread!


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

Was hoping for another "gaz & jan" thread!


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

:lol: :lol:

He's not on here that often now


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

This is what it's all about. A thread with real depth and substance.

Looking forward to following its progress closely


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Now them mate I thought you were dead :wink: :lol:


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

Not yet, spend most of my time on a two wheel forum these days.
You still got the concourse yellow TT?


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

A3DFU said:


> :lol: :lol:
> 
> He's not on here that often now


Probably back on the swingers forum!


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

Are loveitt, kmpowell, jampot etc still around?


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

ronin said:


> Not yet, spend most of my time on a two wheel forum these days.
> You still got the concourse yellow TT?


Yes mate also got a mk1 qS as well now some pics on this link

https://www.flickr.com/photos/kurt_blyt ... 62/detail/


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

ronin said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > :lol: :lol:
> ...


Wouldn't put it past them :roll:



ronin said:


> Are loveitt, kmpowell, jampot etc still around?


Kevin and Tim have given up long ago. Graham drops in very occasionally.


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Wonky as fuck Gav! :lol:

How the devil are you?!


----------



## RSSTT (May 30, 2014)

No idea what's going on but I'm just here for the partry anyway


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Gavin aka ronin is a long standing member on here going back donkey's years to the times of TTotal and Vlastan 
[and once snaffled my run at Hixon skid pan]  :lol: :lol:


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

NaughTTy said:


> Wonky as fuck Gav! :lol:
> 
> How the devil are you?!


All the better for seeing you!
Still got the same avatar I see. 
Like a blast from the past.
Vlastan next!


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

I remember the skid pan well, fantastic day as was beaulieu, Gaydon etc....
I have all the memorabilia nice and safe complete with "waklight".


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

ronin said:


> I remember the skid pan well, fantastic day as was beaulieu, Gaydon etc....
> I have all the memorabilia nice and safe complete with "waklight".


Here too 

Beaulieu; that's going back some years. I remember the crazy night out in Southampton before the EvenTT [smiley=cheers.gif] [smiley=cheers.gif] 
And as you mentioned Vlastan, he was there as was Paul W7 PMC 8)


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

ronin said:


> NaughTTy said:
> 
> 
> > Wonky as fuck Gav! :lol:
> ...


Haha yeah, never blurred to change it - only ever on here a couple of times a month so no real need 

What's on your drive these then? Two wheels of what?


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

In the garage is a jeep, 1975 Daimler xjc and the wife's CLA.
Two wheel fun is a matte white ducati panigale, modded of course!

What are you in now?


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

YELLOW_TT said:


> ronin said:
> 
> 
> > Not yet, spend most of my time on a two wheel forum these days.
> ...


That's something special!
Love how raw they are.
Silly question asking about its condition then!


----------



## mwad (Oct 11, 2013)

RSSTT said:


> No idea what's going on but I'm just here for the partry anyway


Glad I wasn't the only one wondering


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

ronin said:


> In the garage is a jeep, 1975 Daimler xjc and the wife's CLA.
> Two wheel fun is a matte white ducati panigale, modded of course!
> 
> What are you in now?


Nice collection! Amazingly, I'm still in the TT!! Keep threatening to sell it as I really need a bigger car - need an estate for new dog and/or mountain bike... but just can't bring myself to sell it :roll:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

ronin said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > ronin said:
> ...


Cheers as for condition I'd like to think I keep it clean :lol:


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Someone say Beaulieu???

That's where I work and live too!


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

mwad said:


> RSSTT said:
> 
> 
> > No idea what's going on but I'm just here for the partry anyway
> ...


That makes 3 lol we all love a good bit of drama! lol

J
xx


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

TTotal said:


> Someone say Beaulieu???
> 
> That's where I work and live too!


Someone else come out of the wood work 

Welcome back John


----------

